# Basset for rabbits?



## the new River Rat (Mar 20, 2009)

:help:Recently got a basset given to me. She's quite timid I've tried training her with a few experienced beagles and she just doesn't seem interested are bassets any good for bunnies or are they mainly house dogs? any tips on training would be great. Plus if you know of any bunny pens within an hour or so of clinton twp. please share willing to pay for use.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

the new River Rat said:


> :help:Recently got a basset given to me. She's quite timid I've tried training her with a few experienced beagles and she just doesn't seem interested are bassets any good for bunnies or are they mainly house dogs? any tips on training would be great. Plus if you know of any bunny pens within an hour or so of clinton twp. please share willing to pay for use.


PM Jumpshootin'. He recently moved from MI but still checks in from time to time. He's trained several bassets for rabbit hunting and is a real good dog handler.

NB


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

They are mostly house dogs. They are about like Irish Setters, there are still a few strains of hunters but most have been bred for show. Only tip for getting it to running rabbits is keep taking it to areas with rabbits. If it is in the blood it will take off like a beagle.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

There's a group on the Western side of the state that was breeding & promoting bassests for rabbit hunting along with field trials. The name of the main guy escapes me right now. I believe they trialed in the ARHA format. You could probably ask on the American Beagler website for more info.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

19rabbit52 said:


> They are mostly house dogs. They are about like Irish Setters, there are still a few strains of hunters but most have been bred for show. Only tip for getting it to running rabbits is keep taking it to areas with rabbits. If it is in the blood it will take off like a beagle.


Like he said, years of breeding them for show has taken the desire out of most of the bloodlines. When I belonged to the Detroit Beagle Club a group of Basset owners would come out for one trial a year. Everyone already knew which Basset was going to win and he wasn't that great. They all said the same thing, the show circuit ruined hunting bloodlines. 

That being said I do believe the DBC is actually running more Basset Hounds out there so there is a group trying to bring them back. Don't know for sure, been years since I have been out there. 

Good Luck, I have hunted over a Basset before and she was fun to watch when she got going.


----------



## the new River Rat (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks you've helped my lack of ambition with this project.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I've hunted behind bassets. Some can run rabbits pretty good.
http://www.bassetnet.com/index.php
This is a basset hound field trialing group. Check the 2011 hunt schedule for upcoming field trials in Michigan. You'll probably see some good running bassets if you go to a trial, and you may be able to get some tips and maybe even some offers to help get your new basset running. The local basset owners at the trial will know who has starting pens.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Check out some of these posts about bassets.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=369130&highlight=basset

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=373716&highlight=basset

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=321171&highlight=basset


----------

